
Story about Russian propaganda immediately flagged and removed - grabbag
The &quot;news&quot; on this site recently had a story about Russian propaganda and what could be done about it. It was immediately littered with what seemed to be &quot;propaganda&quot; comments about how the article couldn&#x27;t possibly be valid. Then it was removed from HN.<p>What gives?<p>Original item and link:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13413878<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rand.org&#x2F;content&#x2F;dam&#x2F;rand&#x2F;pubs&#x2F;perspectives&#x2F;PE100&#x2F;PE198&#x2F;RAND_PE198.pdf
======
ash
I'm not trying to explain, because I don't know. But the story was posted
before:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13040737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13040737)
(22 points, 52 days ago)

And first mentioned in the relevant thread 141 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12377286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12377286)

~~~
grabbag
Reasonable... it's just funny because the article from today had the first
three comments that were clearly from trolls. But thanks for the info.

------
mindcrime
It's marginally on-topic IMO, and people are probably just getting burned out
on this whole topic. I didn't see it or flag it, but had I seen it, I would
have been tempted to flag it. _shrug_ It happens, there's probably not a big
conspiracy or anything.

Unless there is...

~~~
ethbro
Isn't people getting burned out by contradictory information exactly the
theory? /conspiracy

------
Zuider
I could be wrong, but it looks like a valid and interesting article. While it
is a duplicate post, enough time has passed since the original submission. It
may have been reflexively flagged due to concerns that it consisted of
politically partisan clickbait.

